# Digital Caliper Modification for Hole Groove Depth



## Nick Hulme (Mar 21, 2016)

I needed to replicate a few parts with grooves in small holes and couldn't find anything in the Metrology Department (Mic Drawer) to measure the job. 
5 minutes freehand work on the tool & cutter grinder yielded the perfect tool. 
For the deeper edge of the groove zero & read as normal.
For the shallow edge zero with a feeler gauge of known thickness between the "tooth" and the base and add this to the depth measurement. 
You could be really posh and measure the thickness of the "tooth" on the end, take both measurements with standard zero and calculate the depth of the near edge by subtracting the "tooth" thickness ;-) 

Attached photo shows a standard (top) and a modified (bottom) caliper


----------



## kquiggle (Mar 21, 2016)

What a great idea! Why didn't I think of that?

Also - makes me think of other caliper modifications that could easily be done to extend the uses of the caliper.


----------

